# Pussy!



## Fuscus (May 21, 2013)

I was thinking of including the adjectives "snug" or "juicy" in the title but I'm probably pushing the envelope as is.
Anyhow here is a series of photos that feature a cat that used to live in Noosa.


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 21, 2013)

Pussy's gone to a place where the sun don't shine


----------



## Renenet (May 21, 2013)

Snake looks happy.


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 21, 2013)

How do you know it was a cat? Is there a story behind it or can you hear the bell jingle as the carpet moves around lol??


----------



## Skeptic (May 21, 2013)

I waited until I was alone to open this thread... Very disappointing


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 21, 2013)

People seriously should keep their cats inside


----------



## Fuscus (May 21, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> How do you know it was a cat? Is there a story behind it or can you hear the bell jingle as the carpet moves around lol??


The woman who called me out was a pussy short!


----------



## harlemrain (May 21, 2013)

Lmao someone had a tasty lunch


----------



## Porkbones (May 21, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Snake looks happy.



 bet the pussy doesnt


----------



## Skeptic (May 21, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> Lmao someone had a tasty lunch



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Skeptic (May 21, 2013)

The snake was a generous...... eater


----------



## harlemrain (May 21, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> The snake was a generous...... eater


----------



## Skeptic (May 21, 2013)

I know my python enjoys the occasional pussy


----------



## harlemrain (May 21, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> I know my python enjoys the occasional pussy



Lmao  I wonder if we've found the line yet hahaha


----------



## Skeptic (May 21, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> Lmao  I wonder if we've found the line yet hahaha



Yeah, I was kind of expecting an infraction after that last one but it would have been worth it


----------



## Skeptic (May 21, 2013)

After the pussy was eaten I hope it reciprocated


----------



## harlemrain (May 21, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Yeah, I was kind of expecting an infraction after that last one but it would have been worth it



Me too haha, was umming and ahhing about posting that pic but hoped the mods would see the funny side to it lol


----------

